# what was your first apple computer?



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I found mine:

http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=69

unreal. i wonder what monitor i had with it... passed down from my dad, of course. had a nice dot matrix printer too; print shop was my favourite


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine was the Original Classic - 4 megs of ram and 40 meg hard drive. I remember working on 11 X 17 layouts in Pagemaker 4. Those were the days!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*How fast it was!*

Here's mine. Bought it in the spring of 1992. Had it for 5 years.

Mine had 4 megs of RAM (swoon!), and … a 40 meg HD!!!!! Eat your hearts out!

My 100th post. Do I get a telegram from the Queen?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

autopilot said:


> I found mine:
> 
> http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=69
> 
> unreal. i wonder what monitor i had with it... passed down from my dad, of course. had a nice dot matrix printer too; print shop was my favourite


I had the IIc... but I guess mine was an earlir version... the floppy driver 5.25' were external. Also had a 900 baud modem. BRUN...  good old days!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mac Plus (1986).

Bought at Eaton's in Montreal, no less. I remember they had many original 128K Macs on closeout...


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine was a PowerBook 170! 

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook/stats/mac_powerbook170.html

I got it for free in 1996 from a friend who rescued it from the trash where he worked. With System 7.something it, it was wonderful. By the time I was done with it, I'd upgraded the hard drive, memory, got it up to system 7.5, and overclocked the CPU. I loved that little Mac, it made me switch.

-Stephanie


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Original Mac SE.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Here's mine. Bought it in the spring of 1992. Had it for 5 years.


oh yeah, my dad had this one. our first colour mac, i believe!

times have changed...

edit: actually must have been this one: http://www.theapplemuseum.com/index.php?id=tam&page=personal&subpage=quadra_630&skin=specs
... or one like it. i distinctly remember playing sim city 2000 on the colour screen resting atop a cpu.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

"Pizza Box" 

Also known as the Pocket Rocket,
I upgraded mine by swapping the crippled Lc040 chip with a true Daystar 040 chip with an FPU.

I still have it,
It has 36 mb of RAM and I put a 500 mb hard drive into it with an LC PDS ethernet card.
(I paid about $700. for it, I think it's worth about $10. now)

Dave


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I got a Classic in '92--wish I still had it, but I upgraded to a Performa (did I say upgrade, er...) and gave it to my sister who's a teacher. Apparently they're still using it in some high school French department...
Right before that I had an Atari 1040 ST, which was pretty cool, but it's been all Mac ever since.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

My 1st Mac was a 7200/75 with 16 mb of ram and a 500mb hard drive when I finally sold it it had 512mb's of ram, 2x cd/rw, and 2gb's of hard drive space. I played my first game of Warcraft 2 on that Mac and I will never forget it.

Laterz


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Umm... iBook G4


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

*My first Mac*

Wow!

I bought an ORIGINAL Mac: 128k, floppy drive and an Imagewriter printer. It cost $5000CDN (obviously) in 1984 )but not until the Fall. For years (4 or 5) it served me well. I was a high school teacher and the documents I produced for my students ran circles around the crappy output the other folks (staff and secretaries) could produce with their inferior PCs.

I then moved up to a SE30 WITH A BUILT IN HARD DRIVE! I even got one of those neat external montiors (can't remember the brand) that rotated from landscape to portrait and showed a whole page in portrait mode. That was in the late 80s. 

I moved 'up' to an LC40 in the early 90s

Since 1998, I've switched to iBooks. I bought one of the original toilet-seat models.

I'm on my third iBook: 1.2 GHz, 512Mb RAM, 60 Gb HD, SuperDrive, Airport Extreme, 14" LCD.

I have to wait two years for my next upgrade. 

 :greedy:


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

My first computer/Mac was an LC475 my parents got the family for Christmas one year. My dad splurged and got the 'good model' with the extra ram (8mb instead of 4), and the big hd (160MB instead of 80).

I remember, the next year they got me a 14.4 modem for xmas and I cried b/c I was so happy/surprised. (I'd wanted one so badly, and never expected them to actually get me one).

Xmas after that, I went out and got myself a shiny 4x external CDROM drive. (It was the first CD player I ever owned)...

Sigh, that 475 was a great machine. I don't think I ever had a single problem with it... My father still uses it to this day.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*G3 Desktop "Gossamer"*










This is the first Mac I ever purchased 


and this is the Mac I was first introduced to…










hello


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The first Apple computer I had was an Apple Performa 6360/160; the first computer ever: Commodore C-64.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

ditto on the C64.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

7300/180/16/2gb I immediatly upgraded it to 32. 

Still runs today, my mom use it for email, surfing and excel, but it's been upgrade to 128mb of ram, an extra 9gb drive, and running OS9, it had an external scsi cdr, but i gave that away to a friend.


vince


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Apple][+*

1982 Apple ][+ clone Built it myself from the ground up. Soldering all components and sockets to the motherboard 
From there to a //e clone and then a reall //e and a IIGS . First Mac was a 520/575....StarMax3000 and a iMac DVSE and rounding out with a LCD iMac and my current G5 iMac


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Mac IIvi








Introduction Date: 10/19/92
Discontinued Date: 2/10/93 (4 freakin' months later!)
System 7.1
Processor Type/Speed/L2 Cache: 68030/16MHz/32k
Hard Drive/RAM/Video RAM: 40Mb/4Mb/512k
2X CD-ROM (in caddy)


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*MacPlus !*

The first one was a MacPlus, with an ImageWriter, a carrying bag (and boy did I ever carry it around!), and a case to hold so many floppies. I close my eyes and I can remember the noise of the floppy. voot voot voot vitt !!  

Weren't we creative then to extend the capabilities of our computers: 
- I remember using WriteNow as a word processor because I could hold a start-up system, the app AND some working files on one floppy;
- I used RamDiskDoubler to... double the RAM;
- etc.

And then I bought a hard disk. Wow! 10 *mega*bites of storage in a box... well, much bigger than today's Mac Mini ! Ain't that amazing. 

And I owned the first luggable, then a PowerBook 140 (wooo, I loved that one), then a boosted Mac SE-30 (or something like that), then the first generation of the colored iBook, then the first iMac, then a newer gen iMac (still the bubbly look), then this Tibook.

And today I bought a Shuffle. And tomorrow... well I can't wait for the old iMac to krank on me. I can easily picture the new iMac G5 on my desk.

P.S. Did I not mention that I never owned a PeeCee! There should be a reward for that.


----------



## AV8R (Dec 7, 2004)

iMac G5 20"
First post too!

If you're gonna jump in, it might as well be the deep end.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

AV8R said:


> iMac G5 20"
> First post too!
> 
> If you're gonna jump in, it might as well be the deep end.


and might i add you have great taste. 

welcome to ehmac.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't remember what is was called. It was 1988 and it was the self contained boxy mac with the little screen. Then I strayed (forgive me for I have sinned) until I bough the MDD in 2002.

Strangely enough, when I went to work in 1990 after university, the firm I was working for only had IBM compabible machines. No desktop like GUI. God it took me forever to figure those stupid things out. I couldn't believe it. How can anyone use these things. Where is the trash can. Where are my file folders. Okay, I'm better now.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

My first Apple was an Apple ][+ (mine didn't have an American Flag behind it, but was otherwise like the one in this picture). I loved playing Advent[ure], WarpFactor and Defender on that old machine (although it frequently overheated and crashed when playing WarpFactor). I also learned 6502 assembler programming on that machine.

My first Mac was the one I'm typing on right now: a 667MHz TiBook.

Between those two Apple products were many unhappy years in the Wintel World of Wretchedness. I'm so pleased with my return to Apple products I just bought a new iMac for home.

Cheers


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

my first mac was my sister in laws i used when we lived in halifax and she didnt have room for it at her place. i cant remember the name but it ws an all in one model.the one just before the imac came out.

the first mac i actually bought was an imac DV 400 from ebay. awesome little computer it was.


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

http://www.theapplemuseum.com/index.php?id=tam&page=portable&subpage=pb100_165&skin=specs

In case that link doesn't work, it was a Powerbook 165c. I actually tried to sell it through the ehmac classifieds a while back, but nobody wanted it. Now I'll probably let my kids use it - they just turned a year old, so they're definitely old enough to use a Mac. Of course, I'll have to droolproof it.

-SJ.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

My first mac was an iMac G3 DV SE 500mhz which was at school. I would say that it was the schools computer, but really I was the co-admin, with my own account on it, iTunes library, and the lot. Plus I barely used my home computer at all.

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac_dv_se_500.html

Doesn't count you say?

Ok shortly after I switched, I bought a used iBook 500mhz off the other admin. Now, after that, a 12" PB, cube, borrowing several friend's Macs, an eMac (current) and an iBook (most recent addition) Oh and two iPods (I'm selling the most recent... check out the trading post); I think I'm actually gonna stick with these for a bit.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

My first PC was an Amtrad PC 1000 I believe (it was my brother's). My first mac was an Apple Powerbook 12" Rev B. (1Ghz). Believe it or not, I still have it! 

Then my iMac G5.

I still have that one too!

Brian


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

An early iMac.

Bought it in September 1994 for a great price, $3000, including a B&W Stylwriter inkjet and tax.

A few months before, when I had decided I needed to get myself a PC and was reading various books trying to educate myself on the subject, a friend showed me his LC575 and said: "Your an artist, what the hell do you want with a PC?"

It sure looked nice, was fast and I started hanging around his place, learning how to use Freehand and Photoshop. I remember the Macintosh Basics CD that came with his Mac. I played around with it for an hour or so and it showed me all the basic metaphors for computer use, desktop, folders, etc. I remember the wonderful feeling I had when suddenly my fear of "difficult, complex" computers disapeared. Hey this was easy, it was just a matter of gradually learning what I needed to know as I went along. 

Then one day he showed me Myst, which was very impressive for '94, so I decided I was going to get a Mac. I was lusting after a PowerMac with those brand new superfast PowerPC chips in them, but I couldn't afford one.

I had it on loan to a friend for a while, but I have it back now and I booted it up a few months ago and was amazed how fast it booted up and worked, using System 7.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I had the LC475 as well! I upped the RAM to 8Megs but kept the HD the same. I hate to admit it but I sold it to my brother when we got a PC about 6 years ago. We just came back to mac with the G5 iMac. It's nice to be back.


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

My first Mac was the good old 128K with no hard drive just lots of floppies. it lasted about a month at university until I talked my dad into giving me his 512k, still no hard drive. Those were the days. Now I am having trouble with my 4 Gb harddrive on my Lombardo.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The first Mac I owned was the Macintosh IIx, a speedy 16 MHz 68030 with FPU. A serious computer back in 1990.

Bill


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

The first Mac that I have actually owned is the G4 iBook. Been using the Classic and original PowerPCs all through school.

There was no need to get a Mac back in the 80's beacause I had a rocking C64/C128 with my good old EPYX Summer Games.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

My first Mac was an Atari ST with a home brew Mac emulator. The emulator that I built couldn't read Mac floppies in real time, so I had to convert them all before use, then convert them back before I could use them on the Mac SE's at school. It worked great - I used it for quite a while.

My next Mac was a Plus that I built from an upgrade kit (for converting a 512K to a Plus) with an external power supply and a multisync monitor.

A number of years later, I bought my first new Mac, a PowerMac 6100/DOS. I was also a dual boot kind of guy.

I've still got all three (plus dozens more!).


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

Mine was the Apple IIe running at a wopping 1 MHz and had 64KB RAM!

See it here


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

*What was your first mac computer*

SE passed dowm from my daughter in 1996. 4 megs of RAM and I wondered why I couldn't get on the WWW )


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*iBook 700 14" (16VRAM)*

What it says up there.

James


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

First Apple was a IIc (1986) ... first computer ever was an Atari
Mac Plus (1989)
Mac LC III (2000)
Powerbook 15" and iMac G5 (2004)
2005 ... maybe a Mac mini  ... what can I say ... I'm hooked.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

The first Mac I purchased, was a Mac Plus.
I have been in the graphic arts industry for a while, and when I saw that little machine, I whent to compare it with a PC, it took me about 20 second to decide, that the Mac had to be the way of the future, and in the graphic arts, it is and will always be the Mac.
Here is a little list of what I have owned and enjoyed, setting aside the out of pocket expenses.
MacPlus
MacSE
MacSe 30
Mac Classicll
MacCI with Apple 13" colour screen( this was the first colour screen I had to work with )
Macintosh Quadra 700
PowerBook 140 ( accounting and writting )
PowerBook Duo 210 with Duo Dock and 17" Apple screen
Newton Message Pad 100
PowerBook Duo 280c with a new Duo Dock and the old 17" Apple screen
Newton Message Pad 120
Power Macintosh 8100
Power Macintosh 7200/120
PowerBook 5300c
Power Macintosh 8600/300
Power Macintosh G3 (Blue & White)
Power Macintosh G4 (Morrored Doors)
and now looking seriously at getting a G5, as soon as they come out wirg a DP 3 ghz and a nice cinema display.

I should have purchased shares in Apple a long time ago.

Regards,

Denis


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MacPlus for me. Since then:
Mac LC
PowerBook Duo 210
PowerMac 6100/60av
PowerMac 7200/90
PowerMac G3/233 Desktop
iBook 466 SE
PowerMac G4 733 (Quicksilver) <-- still have this
PowerBook G4 Alum. 1GHz <-- using this right now


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

An Apple ][ clone
Then and Apple ][c
Then a Mac IIsi
Then I was using PC's for a few years 
Then a G4 400 + iBook 300
Then an G4 867 
Then my current Powerbook 1.33 GHz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

1) Color Classic (upgraded with a DayStar 50mhz accelerator card; was a real _speed demon_ in its day). Still have it in its original box, haven't looked at it in years - but I may post a pic eventually in the "rigs" pic forum. 

2) 7200/90 + 14" MultiScan Display (w/speakers). Welcome to the future! A workhorse system that I used for years. Might post a pic eventually.

3) 15" FP iMac 700mhz. Gawd I adored that thing - but sold it to a "switching" friend & her hubby in Upstate New York in November 2003, when...

4) Dual 2.0 ghz G5 (Rev A) + 20" Cinema Display. I'm gonna have this rig for years; it's a reliable, whisper-quiet powerhouse that has performed flawlessly (like, not a _single_ problem) since I started using it in November 2003.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

1) LC II
2) Performa 580 (almost identical to the 575)
3) QuickSilver 2002 Tower
4) 12" Powerbook (Rev. B)


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine was a Performa 5260. Good machine. Still works fine. I just gave it to a friend, who gave it to his 9-year-old daugher for Christmas. She was thrilled.

Hey, Mactrombone. I always thought yours was a 5200.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

Powerbook G4 15" Rev B.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Mac Plus
PB 170
Performa 5200
DA533
iBook 600 14"
iMac 233 rev A
Cube
Dual 1.8 rev A
PB Al 1.0


----------



## tizerfish (Jun 8, 2002)

first mac was a LC III Plus and still works to this day =)


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

1) An Apple II clone, although I remember using a VIC 20 in computer class.

2) My dad brought a Mac 128k home from work when they first came out, and I started transcribing the Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy simply because I thought it was cool that I could!

3) Amiga 2000
4) Amiga 3000
5) PC 486 (blah)
6) iMac DV graphite
7) Powerbook 500
8) Powerbook 667
9) fp iMac 800 MHz 17"
10) fp iMac 1.25 GHz 17"

PS - I think we might have bought that Apple clone from you Carbon Ken, I remember going to someone's basement store to buy it...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Mac Classic
LC575
7500 w/G3 card
(after discovering eBay, I quickly filled a closet with newer and older Macs)
15" FP iMac
1.5 GHz 15" AlPB

Just before wireless got cheap, I wired the house, so my son has an eMac in his room, my daughter has the FP iMac, there's a G3 upgraded 6400 in the kitchen, an iMac DV in the spare room, a beige G3 in the family room, and, weirdest of all, a nighttable in my room into which I transplanted the guts of a G3 upgraded 6100. Of course, with my PB and Airport Express, I can now have a Mac in any room in the house, but it's still nice to have backup.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My first Mac was the very first computer I'd ever owned (my company always provided me with a PC laptop up till this point)

It was a Pismo 400. I still have it. I posted my first three thousand posts on this forum with it, as a matter of fact. What a fine machine.

But I now have a mint Mac IIsi as a collectors item. I got it for free in the original boxes. The people who paid almost five grand for it when it was new have my sympathies. What a long way we've come in such a short time.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

The 5200 (actually 5300CD) was one from my in-laws. We used it for a while but it was not our main computer at all, that honour was bestowed on the PC. 

So, I guess in my mac history it would be: LC475, Performa 5300CD, G5 iMac. (We don't talk about the PC anymore.)


----------



## oldmachead (Nov 2, 2002)

In 1991 - a Mac Plus - my office was throwing this out. I snagged it and was hooked on Macs! It had an external HD 10MB, Word and Excel v.1 with original manuals (still have them). Soon after I did a trade and picked up an LC (still have it). 

Boy have we come a long way since then! And a fun ride it's been!!


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Mine was Performa 575, what a machine.OS 7.5

James


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Might I just add that I'm enjoying this thread - seeing all those old model numbers sure makes for an interesting trip down memory lane. Now I want to drag out some of my old MacWorld and MacUser magazines just for fun!


----------



## bigdub (Mar 28, 2002)

My first Mac was The First - Mac 128k, which I got in early February, 1984. It came with a carrying case and printer, and only cost $4,500!.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I bought a used Pizzabox LC to replace a crappy DOS pc in '91, this was replaced by a Centris 610 in '93. A great machine, but lacked an FPU...mia culpa. This was followed by a Powerbook 150 for my mobile needs in '94. This setup lasted until '99 when I bought a G4 sawtooth; recently upgraded with a new processor card and video card. My mobile needs are more than satisfied with my 12" Powerbook. On the darkside I owned a Compaq Deskpro to run some PC only business software and I still own a Dell Inspiron laptop which is on permanent "loan" at my sister's. :lmao:


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

*Forever mac…*

first one I ever owned was an SE30 1987? purchased with it's printer for $6200 Cdn (!!!!), but I had been working on macs at a college DTP course for over a year - before that, Commodores as primary school teaching aids. In 1998 finally got an imac DV, my SE30 was still running (I have it in the storage shed, can't quite bring myself to part with it - I'll find a way to use it, somehow), and this fall purchased a powerbook Ti on ebay - set up a home network with the imac & printers, scanner, digital camera, etc. Have used PCs in the workplace - have NO desire to ever have one in my home. I teach computer skills & do troubleshooting for numerous businesses & individuals - Why would anyone ever buy anything other than a mac? Beats me. I LOVE my macs.


----------



## GORDOOM (Jan 15, 2004)

The first Mac I ever used was a Mac Plus, in 1989. Before that, I had used various Apple II systems at different times.

The first Mac I actually *owned* was a tray-load iMac (the "rev. B" Bondi version, released in November 1998). In 2000, I switched to PowerBooks: first a Pismo, and now a 12" G4/1.33. (I also have a whole pile of old Macs in my room, ranging from a Mac Plus to a Sawtooth/400...)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

As with a few, I used one long before I owned it. 

But the 1st owned unit was an indigo iMac G3 400. Was perfect to start with. It's now been passed on to my youngest bro, running Jag.8 + a 120G Seagate w/ 8M cache for storage. Still rawks.

H!


----------



## Betty Fooz (May 2, 2003)

I was a long windows user (mostly because growing up my dad would have nothing to do with apple) when I first moved in with my wife she owned a 333mhz lime imac. It was slower, but I loved it. I loved it so much that I orded a 700mhz iMac G4. I have been using it ever since. I am however buying a Mac mini next month to get away from the sad LCD screen that comes with the iMac and get into a nice CRT.

Betty Fooz


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

The first Mac I ever used was an Apple IIc that my school board gave me to work with before they actually made the change over to Macs from C64s.

The first computer that I ever bought for myself was a Coleco Adam which ran Apple ProDOS. I actually used the ProDOS when doing BASIC programming in the first part of my Computer Specialist training from the Ontario Ministry of Education. After that I bought a C128, then in the late 80s a PC.

I bought my very first Mac in June 1993. It was a Powerbook 165c <http://www.powerbookcentral.com/reviews/165creview.shtml>
I remember how disappointed I was when its HD died that Labour Day evening, the night before I was planning to take it to my classroom for the very first time. Happily, Apple replaced it, but it felt like I'd lost my right hand for the 2 weeks or so that it took. :yikes: 

Next came a Powerbook 1400c <http://www.powerbookcentral.com/reviews/1400creview.shtml>

Then an iMac 400 DV SE <http://www.lowendmac.com/imacs/dvse.shtml>

Then an iBook 600 <http://www.lowendmac.com/imacs/dvse.shtml>

Currently, I'm using a 15.2" Powerbook G4 1.25 GHz/1 GB RAM/80 GB 5400 HD/SuperDrive/Airport Extreme/Bluetooth/Backlit Keyboard running OS X 10.3.7 that I bought right here on ehMac.ca

I love Macs and the portability of iBooks and Powerbooks in particular. I'll probably never buy another desktop, but who knows?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks chipper, that's my first computer, an all in one computer called coleco adam, came with a cassette game called " buck rogers" and i also had "congo bongo" and something else. For some reason i have the $200 uss i believed dad paid for it.

The first mac i used was a IIe in high school, back in 85".
The first mac i owned was the imac g5 couple of months ago.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Mac Classic. I paid big bucks to have the RAM maxxed out at 4 MB, a policy that I have continued with all my Macs. 

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

*First computer*

First Apple I owned was Mac 512Ke with a 1200 baud external apple modem and an Imagewriter II printer. I still have them stored away. The first Mac I used was an Apple II.
The first computer I ever owned was a Sharp Pocket PC-1211. You programmed in BASIC and stored the programs on tape.


----------



## macfoto (Jun 22, 2004)

My first Mac was a Centris 610. I bought it soon after I finished getting out of university and while still able to buy at the university store. It was what got me into working with my photographs on the computer and then later began creating websites with. The first computer I had was a Commodore 64.


----------



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

*Really old*

My first was an Apple II+ with an Apple Silentype (thermal) printer in 1979. Also used Screenwriter II for word processing and had to use the CTRL key for shift to get caps. It had 16K of RAM and I still remember the day I got a mouse card and MousePaint. I was amazed with the mouse. I still have them both. Next moved into the Macintosh line with a Classic and have been buying Macs sever since. It's amazing how much things have changed.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

My first apple computer was an iBook g3/900, 60gig. 
The motherboard died 6 times on it and apple replaced it with my iBook g4 1ghz.
YAY

First Apple i ever used was an Apple II in 1989. I hated it 

Then I used a mac classic in 1992 and thought it was the coolest thing ever, I have wanted one ever since. I used macs in school up until 2001 then switched to a school that was all PC. In 2003 I used an iBook g3 600mhz with os 9.2 and fell in love, afterwards i discovered 10.2 and was hooked forever.


----------



## Macman27 (Dec 26, 2004)

*My first Mac...*

Toughy, i had a 512k and a powerbook 160 given to me by my brother, but neither of them worked. I bought an SE about a year ago for $10 with an imagewriter ii printer, then came the powerbook duo 2300c just after that. My brother gave me a pb100 (awesome portable!) shortly after. I also got my hands on the LC630 in December 2004.

they are all old! and Incidentally I only started using them a month ago! I stayed up for for most of a week learning and installing software, kinda got a mac bug or something.

I used an LC II (not too sure) and a Plus briefly during my stint at Recording Art Progam of Canada, 13 years ago. 

I wish i could afford something with a G processor, and and X in the system title, but alas i can't right now...


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

My first mac was an SE, then an SE/30. All of them were my dad's work computers that eventually found their way into the home. Kept us happily computing up until 1999

After a breif stint in PCs (P3 500 from 2000 and currently running, p4 2.53 sold to a friend after 11 months of ownership), I purchased my G4 iBook in March. I have been trying frantically to get all my friends to buy Macs .


----------



## ghettobenz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Baby mac user*

My first mac was a Mac Plus in 1986... it was in use until 1993 i think. I was still only 1 in 1986 but my parents told me i tried to use it  Since then I've had 8 macs and its really painful to be on exchange in France with a Dell laptop (school's intranet doesn't support macs  I miss my powerbook G3, and hopefully i can get rid of this Dell when i get back and buy myself a nice PB G4.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Mac Plus w/2.5MB of RAM, no HDD, and a 1.4MB floppy drive running System 6.0.8. Bought used for $375.00 in '92.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

*My first apple computer was...*

iMac G4.

I would never forget the iMac G4 commercial, the one where a person walking down the street gets into a guesture fight with a computer sitting in the store display window. It ends with the man sticking his tongue out, and then the computer ejects the CD-ROM drive... genius!

Even though I disliked Macs (ignorance on my part) I was always intrigued by that commercial.

The "Adobe Premiere" promotion is what got my foot in the door. I traded my Adobe Premiere CD for a new copy of Final Cut Express, and then I found ehMac where I purchased the iMac G4. 

I would never go back. :clap:


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

stand_1998 said:


> iMac G4.
> 
> I would never forget the iMac G4 commercial, the one where a person walking down the street gets into a guesture fight with a computer sitting in the store display window. It ends with the man sticking his tongue out, and then the computer ejects the CD-ROM drive... genius!


i first saw that ad in a movie theatre. it was an awesome experience to be watching a great apple ad and having the theatre audience break out laughing at the end all around you. didn't see that ad much... too bad. it was a goodie.


----------



## GarretC (Dec 1, 2007)

iMac G3 blueberry 200MHz, 512 ram, os9.2

got it off a friends dad for $30, rocked my world


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

512k - the Fat Mac if I recall correctly along with a LaserPrinter for a mere $16,500.
1985 and changed the way we did business.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

First Apple was a ][+ and had to wait for the floppy drive to come in. 

And Yes I still have that Silenttype printer.

I also have my Apple III and .... a bunch more.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

My first Apple computer was the original mac. My parents ordered one 3 days after they wre announced.

Since then, I've upgraded every few years


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> 512k - the Fat Mac if I recall correctly along with a LaserPrinter for a mere $16,500.
> 1985 and changed the way we did business.


Same here...it was dubbed the Fat Mac but specifically sold as the Mac 512Ke ("e" for extended). I think I paid $2750 (educational price at that).

Back then I didn't realize the need for a second floppy drive or hard drive. You can imagine the fun I had constantly being asked to insert the disk on the main unit. :lmao:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I remeber the bee cursor and everything. Those were the days. ahah

http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06/05/phaidon/image/9_843-apple-macintosh.jpg


----------



## J-F Desfossés (Oct 15, 2003)

My first: 

IBM Personal Computer (PC), 
Model: 5150
Released:	September 1981
Price: US $3000
CPU: Intel 8088, 4.77MHz
RAM: 16K, 640K max
Display: 80 X 24 text
Storage: optional 160KB 5.25-inch disk drives
Ports: cassette & keyboard only
internal expansion slots
OS: IBM PC-DOS Version 1.0

I never used it though...could never figure out how to work DOS commands...

Then I got:

Apple LC 475
Released:	October 1993
Price: US $1085
CPU: 68LC040, 25MHz
RAM: 4MB, 36MB Max
Display: 640X480
Storage: 1.44mb disk drives
Ports: Keyboard, display, SCSI, modem
No internal expansion slots
OS: OS 7,1 to 8,1

This was the first computer I used for real, Mac eversince !


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> 512k - the Fat Mac...


Ha! I'm _still_ using that Apple mouse pad in the picture. It's my little attempt at subversive Macevangelism in the workplace.


----------



## minga (Nov 26, 2004)

in order of purchase.

Apple II+ (in 1981)
Apple IIc
Mac SE
Mac LC475
Mac 7100
Mac Cube
iMac G3 350 (x2)
iMac G4 800 (still use as a server/digital picture frame)
iBook G3 12" 800mhz
Powerbook G4 15" 1.5ghz (still use)
iMac Core 2 duo 2.16 (still use)
MacBook Core 2 duo (the wife's)
Mac Mini Core 2 duo (the kids)

enjoy the site and community here. Cheers


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

*ibook G4*

Hey everyone,

my first Mac was an ibook G4 800 mhz...bought in Jan of 2004. It was a great little
machine.

My first computer was a Commodore Vic-20. With a tape drive.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

My first Apple computer was an Apple IIe with a monochrome green monitor.

Didn't use it much for programming, other than having it hooked up so that I can modem back to school as a remote terminal and playing Lode Runner on it. Still one of my favorite games of all time!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Your first computer cost $3,000 in 1981--and you never used it?




J-F Desfossés said:


> My first:
> 
> IBM Personal Computer (PC),
> Model: 5150
> ...


----------



## misty (Oct 31, 2007)

512ke
SE30
LC475*
Centris 610*
7100/120*
G4 
TiBook
G5 dual2
Alum Book
G5 8 core

* Can't remember the exact order, but something like that.
And I still have my Performer 1.2 key disk. killer

mi


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

The first computer I was allowed to touch was an IMSAI 8008, a kind of a rip off of the famous Altair machine. The first computer I owned was a TI99/4A, which is still in working order. (It has an excellent VideoChess game, and Parsec was a killer app in it's day.) In the day, I used a number of Apple IIe and IIc systems, as well as the usual Commodore PET, SuperPET and C-64 systems.

After that, I moved to a XT clone machine, of various configurations. This machine is still in working order, though was retired from daily use only three years ago. It was replaced with an ever changing series of machines: a Harris 286, Intel 386/33, AMD 386/40, Cyrix 486 2/66. The Cyrix is still functioning, and is a legacy machine that is occasionally used for applications that have no replacement. It is paired with an Intel OverDrive 486 2/66, which is being decommissioned.

At work I used a number of machines: DEC PDP-8, PDP-9, PDP-11, VAX 11/750, VAX 11/780 and MicroVAX. We also had a big IBM system that ran on OS called "MUSIC", and another one that ran "HASP"; though they were a little more mysterious. From the days of using terminals, I owned at one time or another, a ADM terminal, a Lear Seigler, Volker Craig, DEC VT-102, VT-640 RetroGraphics, and DECWriter IIs and IVs, as well as a more modern WYSE terminal (but I can't recall the model number." There were always those other machines, accessed through terminals, of which I really did not know what they were. Mostly FORTRAN kinds of stuff, or the knarly stuff of PL/M.

For one job, I owned a Windoze box, but it was a pretty horrible experience. I really just used it for one piece of software, and the OS crashed about every month or so. It was not worth "upgrading", as the company that produced the software was sued in a Class Action Lawsuit, and as a result, stopped producing the software. Instead, they just send PDFs of whatever we need, which can be printed by pretty much every system (except Windoze boxes that don't have Adobe Acrobat).

Even though I always liked the Macintosh, I delayed owning a system until OSX was released in stable form, and bought my iMac 600 "Summer 2001 Graphite" with Jaguar, which next to an upgraded hard drive, extra memory and Panther, I have run in a reliable manner for the past three and a half years. For more portability I have an iBook 500 "Dual USB". I have been entirely pleased with these systems, though I really would like to have a way of running AutoCAD. I even have these systems set up so I can transport data from my legacy systems; though admittedly I have not put much effort into actually doing all of the work (of retypesetting documents, converting graphics, etc.) I need to do to be "Mac only".

Down the road, I would like to acquire a G4 machine, perhaps a MacMini. With the changes brought about by Leopard, changes that one can not undo; I will be sticking with Panther for the next few years, before I have to move on and find a system that is as good as the old PPC systems that I enjoy now. Being "behind the curve" does have it's advantages.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

I purchased my first Mac in Fall 1992 - a brand new LCII "pizza box" with a 40MB HD (.04GB in today's terms) and a 13" Apple High Resolution RGB monitor. Its Sony Trinitron tube! was capable of 16.7 million colours even in 1992; I used the 13" for almost 10 years and was working fine when sold.

The LCII came with the latest spiffy OS - System 7.1 Within about a year, I upgraded to a "screaming" LC475.  

Arne


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

love this thread, ok my turn, 

In 1996 I was working in a print lab at my university and was able to buy my first mac as they were clearing out the old to bring in the new. A sweet IIx, with a 21" greyscale monitor. I was able to max the ram out at 128 megs and even had a 500 meg HD for it. it was an amazing workhorse, even had a FPU. I felt like a computer god. The screen was huge, I still remember how sharp and clear the picture was even though it was greyscale. I was the only student around who had the ability to have two pages up at the same time. 

It was only running OS 7 but I was doing 3D modeling with strata studio, page layout, illustration, hell everything I do now. I had a audio capture card in it with Soundedit 16. Wish I could remember what that upgrade was called. redrocket? 

I literally worked it to death, one day a puff of just billowed out of the tower while I was working following immediately by the monitor. I remember actually smiling as the black smoke rose from it. It was like I was there when it finally died. Very satisfying. No idea what happened. 

I paid the college $200 for that machine. Wrote part of my thesis on it. I remember it even came with the original box, the old receipt was in it, the college paid over $12,000 for it new.

Shortly afterward I bought a 8600, dropped the old HD into it and kept on working.


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*My Mac History*

Macintosh 128K bought in 1984. Later added an external floppy drive and then upgraded to a Mac Plus with a 512K upgrade
MacintoshSE till 1994
1994-2005 the dark years no Mac
Macbook 2005
Macbook Pro 2007
I still own the original Mac and Macintosh SE both still working.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

This is great!

Fall of 1984, my Dad - a school principal brings home a 512K Fat Mac to use on weekends and holidays - subsequent upgrades followed. Picture in 1985 taking a highschool computer course learning basic on Commodore 64's. I asked the teacher of the course where the mouse was - he asked me: What is a mouse? I knew at that moment the rest of the year was a right off.

My sister bought a Mac Classic in 1991 for university, then Dad bought a Performa (all in one type - number escapes me) in 1994.

After living on my own for a while and missing Macs, I bought a new iMac 350 Mhz slot loader in 1999. It is still running Panther strong and my daughter uses it daily for internet use. It now resides in a PC tower (many modifications required) using an ATX power supply as the one that it was born with died in March. 

Before rescuing the old iMac, I bought a 20" C2D iMac 2.16 Ghz in Mar. 07 and am loving it, so much so that when I found some extra money (hah!) before christmas, I bought a last model 2.16 Ghz C2D Blackbook so my iMacs would have another friend!


----------



## scagooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Performa 5260 bought at Computer city (remember them!) in 1996


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

Original Mac with ImageWriter and external floppy drive for about $4500 or so at Eaton's Business Centre at Yorkdale.

That of course was when there was an Eatons and they seemed to sell everything under the sun including Macs. Who'd known about 20 years later there would be an "Apple Store" in the same place.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Your first computer cost $3,000 in 1981--and you never used it?


I can't remember how much I paid for that in 1983. Yes, that was quite a terrible waste then.:yikes: 

I eventually got my Mac Plus 1MB with a built-in 10MB HyperDrive, and the trustworthy ImageWriter II. I started to make good use of it to earn some income by doing word-processing projects at school.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It's hard for me to remember that far back, but I think I transitioned from a Radio Shack 4P to an Apple SE30. I later got a 21" (huge!) grayscale monitor and accelerator card for it. Used Pagemaker 1.0 on it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is a similar thread, started nearly as long ago:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/32...bounds-infinitesimal-incremental-changes.html

First owned for me, a Macintosh IIsi, although the first mac I used was an SE/30.

Add a black MacBook to my list, for nearly a year.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Centris 610 was my first computer and it...*

came with 8 mb Ram memory and I had it upgraded to 4 mb more for an additional 400 bucks-a-rooooooo! Yikes!
Bad news was a month later the Power PC chip came out in Macs and all newer softwares became uncompatible for my machine.


----------



## masoste (Mar 7, 2006)

My first mac was a cube. 
Got it used in 2003. 
It came with the stock 400mhz processor, 256mb ram, rage 128 video, CD/DVD reader and 20gb hard drive. 

I resoldered the jumper settings on the stock processor to 500mhz and add a fan.

I wish I still had it. 
I put in 1.5gb of ram, a 8x Dual Layer burning superdrive, a 1.6Ghz Gigadesigns processor, 120gb drive, and an ati 9200 128mb dual head video card. 

Oh how I miss it. 

If only I could have figured out some way to get usb 2.0 in there. 

It's so much cooler than the mini. I miss the power switch that you didn't even really have to touch to turn on, just place you finger over top of it and presto. 

Ok, my parents had had an old 386 windows PC, but I'm only mentioning that since the cube seems so much newer than recent posts.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

My first Mac ever was a Powerbook 170.

A friend gave it to me as he had no use for it. At the time (it was around 1996 or 97) I was a windoze user - although not by choice. I was (and still am) a fan of the command line. Anyhow, I had this Mac that I didn't know what to do with, so I bought one of Pogue's books and started to learn how to use it. I was very quickly amazed - the PB170 was made in 1991 and ran system 7, and did pretty much everything Win95 was supposed to do, did it better, and did it 4 years earlier.

I loved that portable, although the battery was shot so it needed to stay plugged in all the time. I upgraded the hard drive to the biggest it could take, upgraded the ram to the max it could take, overclocked the cpu... not that any of those things were necessary, but I just like to tinker with stuff.

The most memorable thing I did with that old PB170 was using it with ham radio as a packet terminal - the computer plugs into a packet modem which is plugged into a radio transciever. Late one night I managed to connect to the packet terminal on the MIR space station for a brief exchange.

Anyhow, that Powerbook was my Mac gateway, from there I've had (and have) a number of Macs. Now I have a 20" iMac Core2Duo Aluminum at home and a 17" intel iMac at work. 

-Stephanie


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine was a Powermac 7600/180. A teacher at school gave me it, it was hers and her husband is a graphic designer, and this is one of his old workhorses. He currently has 2 350mhz Powermac G4's.

Morgan


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm first, a brand new LC with the 12" colour monitor and Stylewriter for around $2500. A few months later we picked up a Classic 'on sale'.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

IICX w/ 5MB RAM, 40MB HD and 15" Apple monochrome Portrait. $5,600. Nothing left but these few tired pages.


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

12" Powerbook (1.5/super/last rev), puttered between that and a desktop HP until October '08, then picked up a Penryn MBP (2.4/256) until it broke 3 times. Now I'm on a Unibody MBP that Apple sent me.


----------

